# Lights that strobe.



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2007)

One thing I don't have is a tactical light that strobes with one press of the thumb. I don't mean for signaling purposes. I mean to temporarily disorient an attacker. 

I know about the Night-ops Gladius. And I've heard that feature is on the Fenix P3D. I've also heard that one of the Wolf's Eyes models has that feature. (Not sure which one though).

I'd appreciate it if you guys could tell me about other lights with a tactical strobe feature. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 29, 2007)

At least one of the new Novatac models has a strobe.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what defines tactical, but the
Jetbeam CLE, Jetbeam MKII, Rexlight, Dexlight, some of the cree D26 drop-ins on DealExtreme.com and Kaidomain.com, most of the multi modes cree lights on those websites have a strobe function.

I have a Rexlight with strobe myself, don't think I'll ever use it for anything usefull, but it's fun to have. In a 'tactical situation' I think I'd run before I get my light out. The slow strobe/beacon seems more usefull to me.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2007)

KnOeFz said:


> I have a Rexlight with strobe myself, don't think I'll ever use it for anything usefull, but it's fun to have. In a 'tactical situation' I think I'd run before I get my light out.


 
There are times when running away isn't always an option.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jul 29, 2007)

There are several Fenix lights that have strobe..


----------



## Brozneo (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep the Fenix have strobe... But you need the light to be in the right mode first - plus you would need to turn the light on, then press the button again to get strobe.... Not too good in a situation where you need strobe instantly! Is there ANY flashlight at all, which immediately goes to strobe, or can be set up that way??


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> Yep the Fenix have strobe... But you need the light to be in the right mode first - plus you would need to turn the light on, then press the button again to get strobe.... Not too good in a situation where you need strobe instantly! Is there ANY flashlight at all, which immediately goes to strobe, or can be set up that way??


 
Well, ironically, I know of one light that can be set up that way without first turning the light one.... The Night-ops Gladius.

But is that true for every Fenix light? It has to be turned on first before you can get it to strobe? Even the P3D?

Still hoping someone can tell me which Wolf's Eye model has the strobe feature, and if it works without first having to turn the light on.


----------



## Jefff (Jul 29, 2007)

I think it would be neat to have a tactical teeth looking light built like a tank that has the rear clicky for high med low options.. and a side button like a mag light that is solely for strobe effect. That would be ideal to me

Someone build it and I will buy it..


----------



## Long John (Jul 29, 2007)

Any light which uses member "Goldserve's" Flupic board provides this feature.
At UI-5 it's the first mode, at the other Interfaces it is possible to switch off the light by fast clicks/twists before the strobe-mode will start.
This way, at the next restart, the light will start at strobe-mode.







Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## NA8 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think the Fenix P3D interface wouldn't be too bad. You can leave it in mode2: Turbo (160 lumens) at turn on, and 1 press of tailswitch to Strobe. You'd probably want to shine the turbo in their eyes first to blind them as much as possible and then turn on the strobe. I don't know if the P3D is a true tactical strobe though (fast).

I think strobe would only work well if you had multiple personnel on the job. I can't imagine just standing there trying to aim a strobing light at someone's face. You'd probably need a doctor to change the batteries after that


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 29, 2007)

My wiseled tactical has instant strobe just press button once and hold.then one swing of your arm,turns it into an instant club.what more could you want,but i admit its not your usual EDC,but we are talking night time walks and thats what i use it for.:thumbsup:


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 29, 2007)

NA8 said:


> I think the Fenix P3D interface wouldn't be too bad. You can leave it in mode2: Turbo (160 lumens) at turn on, and 1 press of tailswitch to Strobe. You'd probably want to shine the turbo in their eyes first to blind them as much as possible and then turn on the strobe. I don't know if the P3D is a true tactical strobe though (fast).



Same goes for L2D CE. You can leave the light permanently in turbo mode, with a soft-press on the tail at anytime to active the strobe.


----------



## Wassernaut (Jul 30, 2007)

It's now a habit, just before I lay my P3D on the nightstand, next to my weapon, I turn the head to turbo mode. *Every night*! If I need to grab it, it's already in the right mode . . . . click it on . . . then a half click. If you practice the proper grip (weapon and light) you don't need any additional personnel (she's behind the bed dialing 911, holding her own weapon). I'm sure there are better _"purpose made"_ high dollar police tactical lights, but the little P3D is pretty devastating on an intruder in complete night vision state in a dark house. At least until I get a better one. - Larry


----------



## RadarGreg (Jul 30, 2007)

If you already have a Surefire 6P, you can purchase a G&P strobe tail switch. It acts a a regular switch if you press it once, and if you hold down the button, it works as a strobe switch. I found it on Ebay for about 20 bucks. You might want to use a LED module as well since the incandescent bulbs aren't as crisp when strobing as an LED.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 30, 2007)

The Fenix CE lights strobe quite well


----------



## perado (Jul 30, 2007)

*The new NovaTac T and P models have a strobe function. I'm not certain, but you may be able to program the P to start at strobe. The T makes it accessible from any "on" setting. It starts on max and by holding the button from there, you strobe. *
*The strobe is much faster than my Fenix P1-D, but it doesn't seem to maintain max brightness in strobe. That may just be the speed at which it cycles. As a disorientation device, it's a much more effective frequency. *


----------



## f22shift (Jul 30, 2007)

you can always look for those lights with memory function for the multimode. ie jetbeam, dexlight

my dx xv will remember the last mode including strobe but twisting to turn on might not be the fastest and some ppl cannot without 2 hands.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 30, 2007)

Great suggestions! Keep 'em coming! :twothumbs
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To: NA8 - 

Must admit, that's a good tactic you came up with for the P3D.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jul 30, 2007)

The Striker VG has a potent strobe...and THere are modified versions that will flat out blind you- strobe or not!

http://www.batteryjunction.com/ledlostvgtaf2.html


----------



## Nathan (Jul 30, 2007)

Just another note on the FluPIC... As seen in Long John's chart, the strobe rate is adjustable from 2 hz up to 18 hz. My FluPIC-modded M1 set to 12 hz makes me dizzy after a few seconds from just the bounce off the walls/ceiling. Faster than that and it looks like the light is on and just flickering.


----------



## NA8 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nathan said:


> ...My FluPIC-modded M1 set to 12 hz makes me dizzy after a few seconds from just the bounce off the walls/ceiling...



Obviously the "attacker" is getting the worst of it by far, but at what point is the strobe a hindrance to you as well as the "attacker" ? Once he's blinded, will he even see the strobe ? 

I prefer a plain light with a momentary switch (e.g. maxfire) for use when necessary with a handgun, but I'm not an LEO or whatever. For me the issue would be identifying the threat as well as just seeing in the dark. But the original question was simply about using a strobe against an attacker.


----------



## Wolfhound 9K (Jul 30, 2007)

The G&P A.I. tailcap is a clickie that jumps into a strobe if you hold it down. I used to use it for Airsoft and personal defense with a G&P crenelated strike bezel (adds teeth on the bezel) in a 6P sized configuration. After owning it for a long time, I have come to the conclusion that a slower strobe rate than that little switch is putting out (maybe 15 Hz?) is more disorienting than the stock strobe and because the clickie eventually failed on me one day, it was not a reliable enough investment even though it was a VERY good price (I think about $15 at Light Hound ). Oh, plus it didn't have a LOTC feature and for some reason the circuitry in the tailcap was drawing small amounts of current even when left off :thumbsdow


----------



## kosPap (Jul 31, 2007)

Wolfhound 9K said:


> The G&P A.I. tailcap is a clickie that jumps into a strobe if you hold it down. I used to use it for Airsoft and personal defense with a G&P crenelated strike bezel (adds teeth on the bezel) in a 6P sized configuration. After owning it for a long time, I have come to the conclusion that a slower strobe rate than that little switch is putting out (maybe 15 Hz?) is more disorienting than the stock strobe and because the clickie eventually failed on me one day, it was not a reliable enough investment even though it was a VERY good price (I think about $15 at Light Hound ). Oh, plus it didn't have a LOTC feature and for some reason the circuitry in the tailcap was drawing small amounts of current even when left off


 
Well there is one more DEDICATED option. The LightSaver switch that works ONLY in strobe LIGHTSAVER BLITZER TAILCAP UPGRADE

This is a quality item and not like the G&P unit that is Airsoft grade.
BTW if you are interewsted in some e-mails of mine exhnaged with the Firm that makes them PM me...

enjoy, kostas


----------



## Wolfhound 9K (Jul 31, 2007)

Both the Fenix and the G&P strobe too fast to really irritate me, honestly. By law they can't have it around the 25 Hz that would cause seizures and only the programmable ones will let you get it lower to more like 10 Hz (i'm estimating) where it really does give the eye a chance to become "irritated".

All of BlackHawk's videos about the light being "disorienting" and the guy in the dark tent falling back with shock are pretty dumb because you are shining a bright LED 2 ft from a guy's eyes in total darkness... strobing or not that's gonna hurt . Plus, tactical momentary can let you pulse the light because sometimes the strobe just goes too fast for me to use efficiently while searching.


----------



## NA8 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolfhound 9K said:


> By law they can't have it around the 25 Hz that would cause seizures and only the programmable ones will let you get it lower to more like 10 Hz (i'm estimating) where it really does give the eye a chance to become "irritated".



I was just browsing a store and the JETBEAM JET-I MKII X v1.2 Premium Cree Edition has a 12hz strobe. Kind of nasty, if 25hz causes seizures, 12 is almost half of that, would make 25hz a harmonic almost in your noodle. Nathan posted that "...My FluPIC-modded M1 set to 12 hz makes me dizzy after a few seconds from just the bounce off the walls/ceiling..."


----------



## Nathan (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolfhound 9K said:


> Both the Fenix and the G&P strobe too fast to really irritate me, honestly. By law they can't have it around the 25 Hz that would cause seizures and only the programmable ones will let you get it lower to more like 10 Hz (i'm estimating) where it really does give the eye a chance to become "irritated".


 
I'd never heard about the legal limitations of the strobe rate. From my limited research, photosensitive epileptic seizures are usually caused by intermittent photic stimulation (strobing) in the range of 10 to 25 Hz, with 15 to 20 Hz being the most common trigger rate.

My Fenix P1D-CE strobes at 8 Hz, which I used to think was pretty disorienting. Then I played with different rates on my FluPIC, and concluded that for me, 12 Hz is the sweet spot that causes the most discomfort.

BTW, I'm pretty sure I don't suffer from photo-induced seizures. I would have had one by now...


----------



## Wolfhound 9K (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyways, I think it's only something like 5% of the population who actually do suffer from photosensitive epileptic seizures

I believe the law is mainly geared towards public displays like billboards and stuff (wouldn't want to have an accident on the road like that, especially in Vegas :shakehead)


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 1, 2007)

The 3w Bushnell light can be left in strobe mode if strobe is all thats needed. It's quite annoying to my eye but the head must be turned to access the other modes. I would think the Fenix would have an advantage here with a clickie. If you have both hands free the Bushnell can be changed fairly quickly but not as quick as a clickie. If using a pistol it could be used in strobe mode but changing modes would be clumsy with one hand.


----------



## jbviau (Aug 1, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Well, ironically, I know of one light that can be set up that way without first turning the light one.... The Night-ops Gladius.
> 
> But is that true for every Fenix light? It has to be turned on first before you can get it to strobe? Even the P3D?
> 
> Still hoping someone can tell me which Wolf's Eye model has the strobe feature, and if it works without first having to turn the light on.



Monocrom, here are the WE drop-ins with strobe available @ PTS:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=1-25-114-116

I've got the D26 4-mode one (in a G2). I don't know the frequency, but it's faster than a Fenix P2D (and much more annoying). The strobe isn't the first function you get when you turn the light on. It's the second.


----------



## MacTech (Aug 1, 2007)

A couple of mine strobe...

Atomic Chicken's Aviatrix upgrade for the SF A2 Aviator has a strobe mode, yes it takes 6 presses to activate it, but the Aviatrix remembers it's last setting, if you think you'll need strobe, just pre-set it to strobe

the Eternalight series also have a strobe, a fully variable strobe, but, as with the A2, it requires multiple clicks to access it (it takes 3 clicks to access strobe on my ErgoMarine), however my ErgoMarine does not remember the last setting, i'm pretty sure the EliteMax does remember the last mode

My Inova 24/7 also strobes, a white/yellow/red strobe

however, all of these products are strobing 5MM LED's not Power LED's, so the strobe isn't as powerful as Lux/Cree/SSC based strobes


----------



## MattK (Aug 2, 2007)

Most lights that have a strobe feature do not operate at the correct hz to be called a tactical strobe - typically they're too fast or too slow. I tend to think of think of them as lights with a flashing mode desgined to get attention - not strobes which to me suggests a tactical ability.

To be a tactical strobe means that it needs to induce the Bucha effect in the largest possible group. While theoretically the effect can happen anywhere from 4-20 hz in an epileptic to be effective (disorienting, nauseating) with the general population it must to be tuned to 10-15hz with 12/13hz being the sweet spot for the largest possible group.

To my knowledge there are currently only a few lights on the market that have tactical strobes; Lightsaver Blitzer models, Gladius/Typhoon, SL Stinger LED and of course the LEDLogic striker. The Fenix strobe rates are either too fast or slow depending upon the model and we haven't tested or seen some of the other lights mentioned so I cannot really comment on them. It surely looks like a FluPIC can it the right frequency as well from the post above.

The LEDLogic Striker's strobe is accessed by cling the on button 3 times; something that can be done in under a second. The SL strobe works similarly but, unfortunately what is otherwise an excellent light is let down by a too small, too hard to press switch.

We're currently testing a sample from a new Mfr. that seems to be in the sweet spot that goes to strobe with 2 clicks @160L that seems quite promising. More to follow...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2007)

MattK said:


> More to follow...


 
Can't wait!

Thanks!


----------



## Masque (Feb 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks!



...but apparently you'll have to!


----------



## NordMetal (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Ledwave Raptor that strobes at 80L as long as you hold the button.
Simple UI. 
But I use the light at most not, it rests in the "not used corner". 
The Problem with this light is, that it shut it self off, when it became to hot,
instead of reducing the light level.
It let you alone in the dark with ruined night vision when you need it most. :duh2:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 4, 2008)

The Rexlight will strobe on first press if it was in that mode when turned off. Don't know if it's bright or fast enough to slow someone down. The Fenix lights would need at least two presses.

Geoff


----------



## litework (Feb 4, 2008)

The Tiablo MA6 also has a strobe. I guess if you toggle through the three brightness levels and SOS quickly, you'd be "strobing" your adversary until you get to the actual strobe.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 6, 2008)

The Pila CODEX is strobe enabled.:naughty:

Dudemar


----------



## divine (Feb 6, 2008)

With the olight, strobe is always a half click away from normal mode.

I set mine to come on low, and a half click and it's in strobe, and the strobe is always the high output.

Olight has a strobe that makes me look away quick, too.

The fenix lights, you have to have them on high, and once they're on high, a half click and they're on strobe, the light won't go to strobe from the normal modes, it just goes to SOS...


----------



## winston (Feb 8, 2008)

MattK said:


> We're currently testing a sample from a new Mfr. that seems to be in the sweet spot that goes to strobe with 2 clicks @160L that seems quite promising. More to follow...



Dude... I *hate* when you do that. :shakehead It reminds me of the pre-release photos you posted of a doorway getting lumenrocked* by a Striker VG. Those couple of days put serious strain on my nerves, man.
This time you're not even giving us pictures. As a gesture of protest, I'm going to wait up to fifteen minutes before I buy one of these new lights. I hope it teaches you a lesson.:tsk:
-Winston

I don't know how I feel about the word "lumenrocked" but it seems appropriate. I think I'll make it (c)Winston 2008


----------



## MattK (Feb 8, 2008)

LOL - sorry 'bout that. The good news is that if you look at the date on my post it's from August. The light that I was referring to was the Olight T20 and now you can have 205L and 220L versions.


----------



## tacbeam (Jul 21, 2008)

:twothumbsThe only lights that can have the strobe function instantly accessible is the OLIGHT T20-M, you can set to any one of the five mode: low intensity constant, medium constant, or high constant, STROBE or SOS, which ever you set to, next time you turn it on, either mometary or stay on, it will be the function that you set to last time.:twothumbs


----------



## Rat6P (Jul 21, 2008)

tacbeam said:


> :twothumbsThe only lights that can have the strobe function instantly accessible is the OLIGHT T20-M, you can set to any one of the five mode: low intensity constant, medium constant, or high constant, STROBE or SOS, which ever you set to, next time you turn it on, either mometary or stay on, it will be the function that you set to last time.:twothumbs




I can set my Nitecore Extreme to strobe and its always available instantly as long as its bezel is tightened for that mode. My meaning here is if you are someone who is going to consider using such a feature you would probably also be the kind of person who is always aware of the state of your equipment.

The novatacs do a pretty good job of having an instantly accessible strobe as well......it can be set to any level *in the P models. *So you could have it available with single momentary press from off....or you could have it available from a single momentary press from on......you could also set it it up to do both if you desired,


----------



## MattK (Jul 21, 2008)

Add the LumaPower MVP to the list of lights that can start on strobe mode. Also, the MVP has a true tactical strobe rate - not an overly slow or fast blinker which most of the other lights have.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 21, 2008)

Do not forget LiteFlux and Jetbeam, they can also be programmed to start in strobe.

Dosun has a selector ring, that can be left in strobe.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 21, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> There are times when running away isn't always an option.


 
Like when your sinking in quick sand, swimming in the ocean, or falling out of a plane.


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 21, 2008)

The new Jetbeam I.B.S interface is fully programmable. You can program the strobe speed too. So you can make it come on immediately in a strobe frequency of your choosing. It would make for one highly annoying flashlight for all of those other times where you _didn't_ want a strobe, but there you have it! The only downside would be reverse clicky but I understand they're coming out with a backward compatible forward button.

I only owned a Novatac 120P for a short time but I'm pretty sure you could program that one the way you want it too.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 22, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> My wiseled tactical has instant strobe just press button once and hold.then one swing of your arm,turns it into an instant club.what more could you want,but i admit its not your usual EDC,but we are talking night time walks and thats what i use it for.:thumbsup:




Definately not an EDC, but the wiseled has to be one of the most intense and disorienting strobes that I've ever witnessed. It's truly awesome.

My personal opinion is that the Novatac strobe is too tame and appears to flash at half intensity.

All of the Fenix strobes are very bright.


----------



## JKL (Jul 22, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> The new Jetbeam I.B.S interface is fully programmable. You can program the strobe speed too. So you can make it come on immediately in a strobe frequency of your choosing. It would make for one highly annoying flashlight for all of those other times where you _didn't_ want a strobe, but there you have it! The only downside would be reverse clicky but I understand they're coming out with a backward compatible forward button.
> .



I agree with Wattnot, an easy solution:

IMHO the *JETBeam III IBS*,the *Nitecore Extreme* and the *Defender Infinity* . 

Otherwise the target is easy to gain with the *Night-Ops Gladius* or the *Insight Technology Typhoon H2 II *with Seoul .

JKL


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

I work as a german LEO and I have got a good idea of the tactical use of the strobe. Some of my partners have strobing lights, the first one was the NightOps - Gladius, some have the Walther MLT300, one LEDWave - Scorpio (?), 2 Fenix L2D Q5 and myself having a Fenix P3D Premium 100. We have used the strobe effect of those lights on several occaisons.

There are some things, that I want to mention on this theme: 
The Bucha - effekt: 
Matt K told me first about the "Bucha - Effekt", named after a Dr. Bucha. By a strobe, using a frequency between 5 and 25 hz, one can cause physical seizure to the man, that is "enlightened". The frequency, where most people react to that photosensitive seizure is about 12 to 13 hz. 
I don't know the frequency of the other lights, but the Fenix P3D is rated with 8 hz (said by Fenix). It is OK, but it is not the optimum. The Gladius is faster, and I feel dizzy after looking in the strobe for a few seconds. 

The instant - strobe: 
I don't know, how a light should work in a tactical situation, that uses the memory - mode to preset the strobe. As in a tactical search, I would use max brightness to search the room. And *after *locating a subject, I would change to strobe for a tactical use. Why should I search a house with strobe? Why should I preset strobe, then change to another mode for the primary job? 
I prefere the UI of Fenix: I carry it on turbo mode every time. When searching for a subject, I have max. brightness. After finding a subject, just a press and release and I can use the strobe. 
Another good UI is that of the gladius, where I can change the levels by turning the selector - ring. The ring is placed at the bottom of the flashlight, so it can be operated one-handed. 
The third good UI is the one of the Walther and the LedWave. Click for constant light, then press for strobe! Simple to remember (also unter stress) and easy to access. 

Just my two €ct. 

Stepan


----------



## JKL (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Stephan_L , a professional opinion is always welcome.:thumbsup:

I have a Fenix P3D Q5 and L2D me too but the JETBeam Pro IBS III, (three programable mode A-B-C), 
could be programmable with this set-up:

A) Max brightness when searching for a subject or to search the room.

B) Strobe mode for for a tactical use. (15 Hz).

C) Max brightness again to check the area.

A light pressure on the tail cap in order to switch modality.

(Probably the Night-Ops Gladius system remain the best option.).





JKL


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi JKL, 

yep, the programmable UI of the JetBeam Pro III looks interesting. I will hold on to that and see, if I will get one - at least, it has my interest! 

I think - just in my opinion - the UI of the Gladius with the selector ring on the bottom is in fact the best UI available today. It enables you to use the light fully one-handed. That is very important, if you use a light in combination with a gun! That's the big problem I have with "twisty - only" lights!

As I said, I like the Fenix P3D, beside the one ore two disadvantages! It is a really bright light, I like the UI (works good for me) and I don't have to spend about 200+ EURO to get one (OK, you get the gladius on ebay for about 115 EURO - but that's more than twice the price I payed for the P3D). 
On a future model (maybe the P4D) I would like to see the following modifications: 
- faster strobe (@ 12-13 hz)
- bigger body (for 18650)
- better knurling on the body

The rest is OK or at least, not nessecary to speak about! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## JKL (Jul 22, 2008)

> On a future model (maybe the P4D) I would like to see the following modifications:
> - faster strobe (@ 12-13 hz)
> - bigger body (for 18650)
> - better knurling on the body


Many thanks Stephan ,
very interesting point of view, I agree with you.

I'm interested on the *③ JET-III PRO ST* .


----------



## loszabo (Jul 22, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> As in a tactical search, I would use max brightness to search the room. And *after *locating a subject, I would change to strobe for a tactical use. Why should I search a house with strobe? Why should I preset strobe, then change to another mode for the primary job?



In addition I noticed myself, that using the strobe modus for low-light room-clearing can be very dangerous when stairs are involved. I tried this in a normal multi-family house, and it can be quite dangerous. Ouch! :shakehead

I urge operators to train in a shoot-house before (e.g. with Simmunition) and test the strobe effect on each other. (Of course all rules of safety apply!)


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey loszabo,

I first used the Gladius of one of my partners during a tactical training (no simmunition). And I let it strobe on myself to see and feel the effect.
As I mentioned before: In order to do a house searching / room clearing, I need constant light. In this job, there is no place for strobe in my opinion. 

After a subject is located, strobe can support your actions by irritating, disorienting or stunning an adversary. At the best, it can cause physical stress on the subject. 

I used the strobe, along with some of my partners during house searchings when we were finding some people, who normaly had no access to that building at 2 a.m. And I once used it on a man supposed to have a gun with him (thank god, it wasn't the case). 

@ JKL
The new JetBeam Jet III models look very interesting, but I could not find many information about them. On the official site, I just found pics, that have already been posted hiere on the CPF.
Maybe you have some more information (and a source) about these flashlights?!?!?! - Thank you! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## JKL (Jul 22, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> @ JKL
> The new JetBeam Jet III models look very interesting, but I could not find many information about them. On the official site, I just found pics, that have already been posted hiere on the CPF.
> Maybe you have some more information (and a source) about these flashlights?!?!?! - Thank you!
> 
> ...




Hi Stephan, 
the answer about it is in the Personal Message sent to you.



.

Bye, 

JKL


----------



## DM51 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Maxa Beam has a strobe function...


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *TITAN1833*
> 
> 
> _My wiseled tactical has instant strobe just press button once and hold.*then one swing of your arm,turns it into an instant club*.what more could you want,but i admit its not your usual EDC,but we are talking night time walks and thats what i use it for.:thumbsup:_


 
But exactily that is the problem of the wiseled - flashlights in my opinion! Some years ago, MagLite was *THE *producer of flashlights for police officers. In nearly every country of the world, you could find police officers, carrying a MagLite around. 
But the MagLites were big - not to say hughe - and to often stayed in the car or the patrolbag. It was not very comfortable to carry them around on a duty belt. 
Flashlights became smaler, I think surefire was one of the pioneers in this. But MagLite did not follow this new trend, they still produce these big and heavy clubs with light. That is the main reason, why they lost the police market to others. 

Wiseled did not learn from the mistakes of MagLite, if they think they can establish a flashlight of that size on the tactical market. No matter how good a light is or what function it has, it needs to be in a dimension where it can be carried on a duty belt, everyday and all the time! 

Just my 2 €ct.

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a LEO as well and have used the strobe effect on my Insight Typhoon to good effect on several ocasions. It was disorienting enough on a individual to allow my partner to get close and cuff him with little resistance. Insight also makes another light the H2X Arcturust uses a rechargeable 3.7 Li-Ion battery. Here's a link with the info about it 
http://www.insightlights.com/products-arcturus.htm.


----------



## JKL (Jul 23, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> ... Insight also makes another light the H2X Arcturust uses a rechargeable 3.7 Li-Ion battery. Here's a link with the info about it
> http://www.insightlights.com/products-arcturus.htm.



A point of view about it:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2418538&postcount=3


----------



## fasuto (Jul 23, 2008)

The TomaHawk line had some model with tactical strobe, only one press in any mode.

I have the Tomahawk LE and I am very happy with it


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a Gladius. Im not an LEO. Nor in the military. But I play a mean game of airsoft haha. My team and I revere the military and LEOs. So we will mimic our loadout to match current Special Ops. I had heard good things about the Gladius, and upon finding one on close out thru LAPolicegear.com I purchased it right away. It was only 150 and came with the BH mod-u-lock holster and free shipping. 

I agree, at first i thought the selector ring might not be ergonomic, but quite the opposite. When I play CQB areas with lights off or dimmed, I use the Gladius in an FBI Modified technique in my support hand. and with just a twist with my thumb and first finger, Strobe is only a twist away.

I remember in a recent game, I entered into one of our CQB kill house rooms, it is mazed out with free standing walls. There were two guys with long guns, full auto. I had my Gladius and Pistol. Granted that they were new to the sport and I have been playing since 98. But besides my superior tactics, to newbs, the Gladius was extremely effective. I killed them multiple times, after being shot they have to "respawn" at a given spot and in this case it was the far corner of the room. 

After i removed them from the game, I spoke with them to get some feedback. They could not see me when i blasted the gladius at them. They tried to shoot somewhat in my directions but completely missed me.


looking at the new SF Optimus, the selector ring is on the bezel. I dont think that you could quickly change modes with one hand. 


I saw these when I was looking up their Tactical-Balls. 
http://www.brite-strike.com/BlueDot.html

Bright Strike has lights that strobe as well. I dont know how well it works.


----------



## mikeyx (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what the strobe rate is for the NovaTac disorienting strobe ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## HKJ (Jul 23, 2008)

mikeyx said:


> Does anyone know what the strobe rate is for the NovaTac disorienting strobe ?



About 12 Hz according to measurement:


----------



## Till (Jul 23, 2008)

I vote for the Inova T4


----------



## RyanA (Jul 23, 2008)

What is the htz range on the lf5xt's strobe options?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the added comments, guys. 

Since starting this thread a year ago, I've purchased a Fenix P3D Q5 and a Night-Ops Gladius. (Although, the Gladius was purchased to help out a Dealer friend going through some very tough times. Hopefully he won't lose his B&M shop). I also recently picked up a G&P Strobe tailcap switch for use on any C-series Surefire light. It's not ideal on an EDC light since the tailcap will slowly drain the cells in the light, even in the off position. But the Gladius has the same issue.

Some excellent suggestions have been made so far. Thanks again.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 25, 2008)

really? the gladius drains? I havent seen any issues yet.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> really? the gladius drains? I havent seen any issues yet.


 
Yup. But it's a very slow drain. Other CPFers have posted experiencing the same thing.


----------



## MattK (Jul 26, 2008)

Parasitic drain from the circuitry.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 26, 2008)

So parasitic drain is common to multimode lights only or any lights with circuitry (led, regulated incan) Or is it just more prevalent among these lights?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 26, 2008)

RyanA said:


> So parasitic drain is common to multimode lights only or any lights with circuitry (led, regulated incan) Or is it just more prevalent among these lights?



Not really, most lights has a real on/off switch.

But a few lights has a push button and a microprocessor to control on/off. The ones I know are: Proton Pro, NiteCore D10/EX10, LiteFlux LF5XT, Dragonheart, NovaTac.

Fenix, OLight, Dereelight, JetBeam does not have any current drain.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 26, 2008)

HEH. I didn't know that. Very useful though. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 27, 2008)

I forgot the Sidewinder, it too has a current drain.

The current drain in most of these lights are very low, i.e. a battery will last years, only the NiteCores are a bit high in current drain. If your are going to store the NiteCores with batteries in, remember to twist them off, then they have no drain!


----------



## shomie911 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a Gladius and it's completely worth the money. Sure a lot of other lights put out more lumens but the Gladius is more very refined and durable package. I've used and abused mine, I treat it the same I do my tools, throw them around. It works perfectly, sure there's some scratches but I prefer my gear worn.

As for the strobe, I've had the pleasure of using it in room clearing exercises, and the displeasure of being on the recieving end of it. Even though I'm expecting the strobe it always causes a very slight hesitation and I'm used to the strobe. Using it on someone who has never experienced it before will almost always give you a tactical advantage over them.

I've had mine for about a year now (or more, I can't remember) and I couldn't be more happy. Sure I think more lumens would be great, but in a house/indoor environment it puts out more than enough light. Outdoors it is slightly less useful, but it was never meant to be a throw light.

My only complaint nowadays is that in the age of these high output LEDs, the Gladius' lowly 80 lumens should get a lot more runtime than 90 minutes. If they redesigned the Gladius with another LED and retained the 80 lumens but upped the runtime to 3-4 hours, it would be hands down the perfect indoor light.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 28, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> I have a Gladius and it's completely worth the money. Sure a lot of other lights put out more lumens but the Gladius is more very refined and durable package. I've used and abused mine, I treat it the same I do my tools, throw them around. It works perfectly, sure there's some scratches but I prefer my gear worn.
> 
> As for the strobe, I've had the pleasure of using it in room clearing exercises, and the displeasure of being on the recieving end of it. Even though I'm expecting the strobe it always causes a very slight hesitation and I'm used to the strobe. Using it on someone who has never experienced it before will almost always give you a tactical advantage over them.
> 
> ...






There is an online retailer that upgrades and modifies the gladius to 160 lumens. same runtime I believe. but it of course voids any BH warranty.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone know how the L1 Driver works. I think I read somewhere that the drop in current from the resistor in the tailcap signals the driver to go into low mode. Is this true? Or does it just send the driver into direct drive like the McGizmo two stage switch?

If it's true that it signals the light to go low then perhaps (likely with A LOT of work) a driver could be made where the first stage (lightly depressed) the light comes on in high and when the light is in the second stage (fully depressed) it switches to a 12hz strobe.

In my opinion that would be the ideal UI for for strobe capable light. That way if you have the light on you can switch instantly to strobe, without having to turn the light off and cycle trough the UI again. Or the strobe is instantly available from the get go as well.

C'mon SF, Make me this light. With an 18650, TIR optic, and an MC-E at 2.5ish amps, smothered in whipped cream with a cherry on top, becuz it would totally be teh sekz.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2008)

RyanA said:


> .... C'mon SF, Make me this light. With an 18650, TIR optic, and an MC-E at 2.5ish amps, smothered in whipped cream with a cherry on top, becuz it would totally be teh sekz.


 
All of those things can be easily done by Surefire. Well, except for the obvious.... If you want it to run on an 18650, you'll have to wait for Leef to make a custom body for it.

Until then, no secking for you!


----------



## RyanA (Jul 31, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> All of those things can be easily done by Surefire. Well, except for the obvious.... If you want it to run on an 18650, you'll have to wait for Leef to make a custom body for it.
> 
> Until then, no secking for you!



But I joined CPF for the sekz. What am I going to do with all this DX now?

Just kidding. I did send a suggestion to SF letting them know how thoroughly awesome this light would be. (except for the 18650 part)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2008)

RyanA said:


> But I joined CPF for the sekz.


 
Out of 3,000 active members at any given time, we have 6 known women.... You joined the _wrong _site if you came here for that! 



> What am I going to do with all this DX now?


 
Sell it over at the MarketPlace. Promise faster delivery times than the usual place does.... Take a year off from CPF, bum around Europe, come back, and _then _ship everything out. :thumbsup:


----------



## RyanA (Jul 31, 2008)

If I can just get Paris Hilton to start carrying an L1 around.:thinking: It worked for little tiny dogs.

Either that or come up with some sort of "tactical seduction strobe" that temporarily disorientates women and makes them compelled to buy flashlights.


----------

